# Glue for UHMW?



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys so I rehabbed a PM 66 a couple of years ago and it works like a champ. The one thing I haven't done is fix the issue of the fence being rather sticky. I got allot of UHMW for free so planning on using that if possible. I would like to replace all 6 points of contact with the UHMW if there is a way to adhere it to the metal surface. I know mechanical fasteners is the general method, but the pieces I'm replacing aren't thick enough for this approach. I know I can wax the table surface (which I do) but IMO still too much force to move the fence back and forth.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't think glue will stick to it but double-stick
tape might.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

https://newswire.net/newsroom/pr/00083187-hdpe-sheet-bonding-the-unbondable.html


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

The appeal of UHMW is nothing sticks to it….. Including adhesives.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I know you have some you got for free, but UHMW tape with a peel-and-stick adhesive backing is available. I have a couple of rolls of 20 mil that I use for situations like yours.

Just for fun, I tested with one of the rolls and Loren is right, tape does stick pretty well.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

This stuff will hold it. I bought some after reading it will hold UHMW and some of the other plastics, then tested it by fastening a small block of UHMW to a piece of oak. it's still attached very tightly. Try some yourself, it won't break the bank. When I had a day job we used a lot of UHMW on our machines. there is an adhesive made for it by 3M, but it's a 2 part job that has a static mixer you attach to the tube and it measures and mixes as you apply. Very good stuff, but extremely expensive (read: industrial grade expensive) and only came in cases of 12 packages. Sorry, don't remember what the moniker was but I'm sure 3M could tell you. But I think the speed tape will do what you want.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Like others have said, there is self-adhesive UHMW tape available, you could possibly use double sided tape, and I guess Fred found something that will work - although his test was on wood, not metal, so that would need to be tested.

However, similar to the original Biesemeyer fence, the original glide pads were really just pieces of laminate that were glued on, and later applied with self-adhesive. It wasn't until later on in production that they started using the plastic pads with little tabs on them, so they didn't need to be glued on. You wouldn't need very much laminate, and can get it for free if you look around. Just about any cabinet shop will be glad to give you scraps that were going to be thrown out anyway (heck, a local shop gave me enough to to the pads and re-face both sides of the fence!). Or, you can get a couple of those little laminate sample tabs in the kitchen remodel section of the BORG (unless you feel like buying a whole 4×8 sheet 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm going to give the tape a try that Fred mentioned. At $10.85 on Amazon I figure it's worth giving it a shot. I'll let you guys know how it works.


----------



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

> https://newswire.net/newsroom/pr/00083187-hdpe-sheet-bonding-the-unbondable.html
> 
> - Loren


Thanks for the article Loren. In my research prior to giving this much serious thought I found the article that you linked and looked up the adhesive you mentioned. It's on Amazon but it's super expensive ~$65 so looking for a cheaper solution if it exists.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Thanks for the replies everyone. I m going to give the tape a try that Fred mentioned. At $10.85 on Amazon I figure it s worth giving it a shot. I ll let you guys know how it works.
> 
> - maxhall


Please do, and thanks in advance. I have little doubt it will also adhere to the steel, but gewtting your results will be helpful!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Please do, and thanks in advance. I have little doubt it will also adhere to the steel, but gewtting your results will be helpful!
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I appreciate the tip too, Fred. I added it to my wishlist on Amazon.


----------



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

So I went ahead and used UHMW tape that I found on Amazon for all of the contact points for the table saw fence. Night and day difference. Before moving my fence was a two handed operation. Now a touch of two fingers gets it moving. Definitely recommend if you have a sticking fence.


----------

